# Hi.... full blown has hashi's.....



## Brahd (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi. Diagnosed last September with hashi's. My sister has it. My mum had it, she passed from lymphatic cancer, and I think my Nan had it. 
So, Dr is still getting thyroxine levels right. But over the passed year. I've gain about 15kgs. I watch what I eat, etc, walk daily. I'm a barber. So I'm realatively active. I can just feel myself getting bigger. I've gone from a 31inch waste to a 36inch waste, Dr says it is not the thyroxine. Has anybody else experienced this?


----------



## Brahd (Aug 19, 2015)

Oh. I am a 35yr old male, no idea if it helps. But....


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

It does help and welcome.

It would be important for you to get an ultra-sound; especially for males. Also, is there any way you can get your FREE T3 run? This will tell if you are on the right dose or not.

Also, what med are you on and how much are you taking daily? What basis was used to determine that you have Hashimoto's? What tests have you had?

Please read the info.


----------



## Brahd (Aug 19, 2015)

So far I am up to 150m. But the Dr has been checking my t3 and t4. He said it will take a few goes to get it right. I'm on oroxy something or other. 
I've just been put on cholesterol lowering pills cos its gone mental . My sister manages hers on a palio diet,no meds. Asked Dr, Dr said she does not have it as full blown as I have it . Energy levels are better on the 150 dose. But have a feeling ill end up on 250-300. Liver function excellent. Blood pressure all within normal range. Been an interesting journey so far.


----------



## Brahd (Aug 19, 2015)

I will point out that I have a reading of around 11 for something, and 3 for something else. Apparently one is telling the other to work, and it is not. The 3 could be wrong. My mum lived for about 30 years with hers before she passed from cancer, and was loud, energetic and fun. 
It never slowed her down,and I don't let it slow me down.


----------



## Brahd (Aug 19, 2015)

To make things more fun, I have ibs, and tinnitus, and all the other fun things. Its nice actually knowing I'm not crazy and seeing other people have this stuff.


----------



## Thancock760 (Jul 29, 2015)

Thyroid is crazy, you are not the only one. I am certainly not the best person to speak to the technicalities of the thyroid tests etc, but hang in there!


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

Thyroid problems can definitely cause weight gain but after a certain point the symptoms of Hashi's can slow you down more and cause weight gain.

To be honest I don't limit my diet I just don't eat tons of everything. When my thyroid went way out they expected me to gain 15-20 lbs which did happen over about 18 months but I have been able to control further weight gain. Interestingly enough for the past 5 months I have been relatively gluten free to help my father learn to cook without gluten and I have found my weight easier to control. And I definitely don't cook healthy food all the time either.

For me personally I found it easiest to eat small meals throughout the day and to watch how much I eat at a time. I typically don't eat large meals but I still eat stuff laden with fat just not very much of it. My job is more seditary but I do things like garden and walk the dog to help keep things under control.

I hate the fact that I did gain the weight slowly that they thought I would but I look forward to the day when they fix my thyroid and I can work on getting rid of the weight I gained.


----------

